# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Alzheimer,is het te voorkomen? - Artikel

## Agnes574

Is de ziekte van Alzheimer te voorkomen?

De laatste jaren is er grote vooruitgang geboekt in de preventie van de ziekte van Alzheimer en dementie. Er bestaan op dit moment al tal van factoren waarop men kan inspelen om het optreden van deze aandoening af te remmen. Parallel daarmee versnelt ook het onderzoek naar therapieën, waardoor het beeld er voor de komende jaren hoopvol uitziet 


De ziekte van Alzheimer: explosieve toename 

In België lijden momenteel 85.000 mensen aan de ziekte van Alzheimer en het aantal gevallen neemt nog altijd toe. Boven de leeftijdsgrens van 70 jaar verdubbelt het aantal gevallen maar liefst om de vijf jaar. Er worden nog altijd meer vrouwen door getroffen dan mannen, en dat verschil wordt groter met de leeftijd.


Een maatschappelijk en familiaal drama dat gedeeltelijk te voorkomen is 

Op het symposium van CLEF (Centre de Lobbying, dEtude et de Formation) van 6 juni jongstleden werd gewezen op het enorme belang van preventie bij de ziekte van Alzheimer. Ze kan immers het begin van de ziekte met 5 jaar vertragen en het aantal gevallen zo met de helft verminderen. 
We krijgen geleidelijk aan zicht op bepaalde factoren waarop kan worden ingespeeld, al blijven we over een heleboel mechanismen voorlopig nog in het duister tasten:

 de vasculaire risicofactoren onder controle houden: hypertensie, arteriosclerose, cholesterol, diabetes en roken,
 depressie voorkomen,
 medicamenten met een anticholinergisch effect mijden, zoals polaramine (behandeling van de symptomen van allergieën),
 schedeltraumas vermijden (veiligheidsgordel, hoofddeksel dragen, valpartijen vermijden),
 fysieke en intellectuele activiteiten uitvoeren,
 een voeding kiezen die veel fruit, groenten en vis (omega 3) bevat.

Heel wat van deze factoren hebben te maken met een bepaalde leefwijze en kunnen veranderd worden. Andere hebben te maken met preventie en controle op bepaalde ziekten. 


De preventie van de ziekte van Alzheimer met medicatie 

Naast de primaire preventie is er ook de secundaire preventie (als de ziekte zich al manifesteert), en die is al net zo belangrijk. Ook in dit gebied is er veel vooruitgang geboekt.
Het doel van de secundaire preventie is de afzetting van het amyloïde eiwit in de hersenen voorkomen. Dat proces kenmerkt immers de ziekte en ligt aan de basis van de vernietiging van bepaalde neuronen. 
Twee behandelingswijzen zijn hierbij hoopvol:
1) De ontwikkeling van vaccins tegen het amyloïde eiwit. Deze vaccins zouden niet alleen de synthese van het amyloïde eiwit verhinderen, maar ook de afzetting van bestaande amyloïden verminderen en zo toch een gedeeltelijk herstel van de symptomen mogelijk maken.
2) De antagonisten van beta-secretase. Hier gaat men nog een stap verder omdat beta-secretase het enzym is dat het voorafgaande eiwit (APP) omzet in het amyloïde eiwit. 


Ambitieus onderzoek: de ziekte van Alzheimer genezen 

De bedoeling is hier vooral om de opsporing te verbeteren en de ziekte zo vroeg mogelijk vast te stellen om dan met de toekomstige therapieën te kunnen beginnen. Zoals bij de meeste ziekten geldt ook hier dat hoe vroeger de ziekte van Alzheimer wordt behandeld, hoe efficiënter de therapie zal zijn en hoe groter ook de kansen op genezing zijn. 
Op dit moment werken de onderzoekers rond markers die aanwezig zijn in de cerebrospinale vloeistof (hersenen en ruggenmerg). Ook andere markers in het bloed worden bestudeerd. 

Slotsom: het loont echt de moeite om alles in het werk te stellen om de ziekte van Alzheimer zo lang mogelijk te voorkomen zodat patiënten kunnen profiteren van de eerste aangekondigde doeltreffende therapieën. 
In afwachting moeten we de onderzoekers de kans en tijd geven om hun werk af te maken en de ziekte van Alzheimer proberen te vertragen met de middelen die we zelf in handen hebben, zoals met een goede levenshygiëne. 



24/06/2008 
Dr. Philippe Presles
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

